# Brent testifies in court.



## mtlogcabin (Feb 11, 2015)

Brent got called to testify in court the other day about a accident that happened on a job site he was on. The attorney started off with some simple questions about his experience in construction his vision and what the weather was like when he finally asked Brent " Just exactly how far away where you from the accident" Brent replied "26 ft 4 and 1/2 inches" The surprised attorney then asked "how can you be so positive about the distance" to which Brent simply replied. "When I got called to testify I knew it would only be a matter of time before some dumb :butt attorney would ask"


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 11, 2015)

Brent testifies in court.

https://vimeo.com/119385357

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBI (Feb 11, 2015)

As long as it made the judge laugh, you should be OK...


----------



## jar546 (Feb 11, 2015)

I like this one better:

http://vimeo.com/105616210


----------



## ICE (Feb 11, 2015)

http://vimeo.com/79306807


----------



## fireguy (Feb 12, 2015)

A bit of culture is always welcome.


----------

